# Outlook 2003 - Ausdruck mit "Kopfzeile"



## EifelFrosch (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

folgender Sachverhalt:

Ich nutze Outlook 2003 mit Word als E-Mail-Editor.
Wenn ich eine E-Mail beantworte erscheint dann in der Kopfzeile wie gewohnt an wen die Mail geht und der Betreff. Drucke ich aber die Antwort aus (OHNE sie gesendet zu haben), dann druckt er den (neuen) E-Mail - Kopf nicht mit. Wo kann ich einstellen, dass das der auch gedruckt wird? In OL2000 ging das noch.

Vielen Dank!
EF


----------



## EifelFrosch (17. Januar 2005)

Hat sich erledigt, hab einfach Word als Editor ausgeschaltet und dann ging es.

Falls jemand eine Möglichkeit mit Word weiss, wäre ich dankbar, wenn er sie hier posten würde.

Grüße
EF


----------

